# New puppy- How much to feed?



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok so I'm taking the plunge and bringing my new baby girl home on Friday. I have read past threads on how much to feed and am still confused. I am getting 10% of the pups weight, 2-3% of estimated adult weight. I guess my issue with going on the pups weight is it will change so quickly. And quite frankly I don't know what I would estimate her adult weight to be. The bitch was on the larger side of the standard, male is what I would say is normal to the standard. 

Also should I start on just one protein like I did with my 2 when I switched to raw? Do I want to add OM for the baby? I will most likely crush the bones a bit or grind them at home myself until she is used to it. She is on a soft kibble at the breeder right now. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

At 8 weeks, a puppy needs the quantity an adult eats, divided into four meals. For an 80 pound shepherd that works to about 1.5 pounds of food. Organ meat is tough for them to digest when they are so little, so I would stick with chicken first.


----------

